# Diesel doctor needed - Code P0476



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't trust the stealerships up here at all. Getting a straight answer is impossible. 

Truck is a 02 F350 with the 7.3L, reg cab long box 4x4. Code comes up and it shows a EBP sensor issue. Solution seems to be to clean a tube clear of any carbon buildup and check the operation of the sensor. New sensor is $160 bones or so. I have been told that it can be the pcm, the turbo or anything under the sun in order to make the stealership $$$$$$. The truck is used, has 240,000kms on it but the price is right and we can put it to work. All other aspects of the truck check out fine. Thoughts and ideas on things to check and try?


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Its my understanding that those codes are common on these trucks. Is it throwing a engine light on? If not, and its running o.k., I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Google search that code and put ford 
You will find out what it means


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Ebp tube gets clogged, quite common. Tubes are hard to clean so the usual fix is a new tube and sensor.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

the tube is clogged, youll need to get a new line most likely. the sensor should be good, the tube is on the passenger side exhaust manifold, get under the wheel well and look at it, on the front of the exh, manifold youll see a rusty coupler and a piece of steel tubing that runs up to somewhere behind the alternator area. usually the tube breaks when removing the compression fitting if it hasnt rusted off already. if youre lucky to get it off (use a torch and a lot of pb blaster) run a sand blaster through it (remove the sensor) also take a drywall screw and clean out the hole in the exhaust manifold, thats usually where it cloggs at. it has nothing to do with the turbo really so its a load of crap whoever said that. youd have 100 codes and terrible performance if it was turbo related


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Popped the sensor out yesterday, it was completely clogged. The line itself is not going to be in any better shape and it is right stuck on there. Some heat, squirrel piss and elbow grease I should get it off of there. The wife factor won't let me buy the truck until this code is cleared. I agree that the code is a nothing but trying to edumacate the wife is just not going to happen. I can't even distract her with shiny things, shoes, peeler bars or anything this time. Stubborn to the end. No tube in stock in Calgary, looks like I need a plan B to clear it out.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Grow a set and tell her to go make you a sandwich while you pick up your new truck. And be sure and let us know how that goes


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Buster F;1358125 said:


> Grow a set and tell her to go make you a sandwich while you pick up your new truck. And be sure and let us know how that goes


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

dont do anything about it,po476 wont throw a light,go one step further and unplug the backpressure solenoid at the base of the turbo.the back pressure device is for fast warm up and only works at idle,they say it is for faster heat/defrost but is is only for reduced emissions. it has no effect on driveability or longevity as a matter of fact the engine is happier without the added backpressure and sooting.international trucks equipped with 7.3s do not have it as the higher weight class does not have to meet the same emission standard. more than 1/2 the 7.3s we scan have this code.save your money and time for real repairs.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

We replaced the sensor (was completely clogged) and the tube from the manifold was plugged as well. Some seafoam ate out all the carbon deposits. Problem solved and I have a great 02 F350 4x4 reg cab longbox diesel for plow duty for $7500.00.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Is that $7,500 Canadian cash? No matter what U.S. dollars or not great price! For a working 7.3
I had a list of trucks like that I wanted to look at like that. The Wife had a fit that they had over 100k on them. She could not understand that the engine has just been broken in. It's good for another 300k.


----------

